# Sleeve Anchors vs. Wedge Anchors



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a good guide.

http://www.concretefasteners.com/determine-fastener.aspx


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggie67 said:


> This is a good guide.
> 
> http://www.concretefasteners.com/determine-fastener.aspx


It seems that the sleeve anchors are the most versatile, be rated as "very suitable" for basically all types of applications. I still wonder *why* it's more versatile, and how it secures differently than a wedge.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEVcYX8ObME


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

ron45 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEVcYX8ObME


Nice, thanks Ron.


----------

